# Disappeared hostname after openrc imgration.

## haneulso

I upgrade openrc from 0.10.5 to 0.11.5.(http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml)

After upgrading hostname of my machine is disappeared.

```

myhome@(none) ~ $ hostname

(none)

myhome@(none) ~ $ su -

Password: 

(none) ~ # hostname

(none)

(none) ~ # 

```

/etc/conf.d/hostname is

```

# Set to the hostname of this machine

hostname="MyBox"

```

I has used openrc-0.10.5.

But different things are upgrading openrc to 0.11.5 and adding critical services to the boot runlevel or sysinit runlevel according to http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml

```

 rc-update add root boot

 rc-update add procfs boot

 rc-update add mtab boot

 rc-update add fsck boot

 rc-update add swap boot

 rc-update add udev sysinit

```

What's problem?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

haneulso,

Check that your hostname service is in the right runlevel

----------

## DONAHUE

```
nano /etc/issue
```

 should look like  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This is \n. (\s \m \r) \t

 

----------

## haneulso

Thanks All. I solved.

----------

## icepeak

 *haneulso wrote:*   

> Thanks All. I solved.

 

I met this problem too. How did solve it? Thanks.

----------

## DONAHUE

If you are using openrc:

```
rc-update show 
```

 should  produce  *Quote:*   

> hostname | boot

  if hostname is in some other runlevel delete it and add it to boot runlevel 

```
rc-update del hostname 'fill in the name of the incorrect runlevel here'

rc-update add hostname boot
```

```
nano /etc/issue
```

 edit to read  *Quote:*   

> This is \n.\O (\s \m \r) \t

  Content updated since original answer. Then 

```
openrc
```

references man openrc man issue.

If you are using systemd start a new thread of your own.

----------

